# recherche internet download manager ou  équivalent pour mac



## francois-2b (23 Mars 2010)

bonjour,je recherche IDM ( Internet Download Manager) ou un  équivalent pour mac, qui pourrait me renseigner? 

merci.


----------



## Anabys (23 Mars 2010)

Speed Download


*Note du modo :* francois-2b, la lecture de cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" aurait aussi pu te renseigner &#8230; Sur le forum où tu devais ouvrir ce topic ! 

On déménage !


----------

